# Black Mesa Source



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2012)

Black Mesa Source, a full conversion mod for Half Life 2 which has been in development in excess of 10 years will finally see the light. It casts the original Half Life to the source engine from scratch. This is a nostalgic moment for us and a medium for those who have not played the original Half Life to know the background story of the events that made the Half Life universe.

According to this post :



> We're freaking out over here! It is so exciting to share this news with you!
> 
> You can now Download the Black Mesa Soundtrack, courtesy of our very own Joel Nielsen, at the very generous price of whatever you want! Enjoy and share!
> In the near future you'll see our Website, Wiki and Forums all taken down temporarily for renovations.
> ...



So, though Xen is not ready still, it is better than biting off the nails on all our fingers.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2012)

good news. looking forward to it


----------



## gameranand (Sep 3, 2012)

Even though I have played then also I'll play it.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2012)

It's here....

Use this link to download the torrent file to play now, or wait some days for it to be released on Steam.

BlackMesaNewTrackers.torrent


----------



## RON28 (Sep 15, 2012)

what is this actually? a sequel to half life series?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 15, 2012)

No its more of a remake.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2012)

RON28 said:


> what is this actually? a sequel to half life series?



Did you read the first post?


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 15, 2012)

Will wait for the multiplayer to be released


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2012)

Latest screenshot:
*i48.tinypic.com/20hxcuf.jpg


----------



## dexbg (Sep 17, 2012)

What the fack???


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> Latest screenshot:
> *i48.tinypic.com/20hxcuf.jpg



Dafuq did I just see?

Please post more screenies.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 20, 2012)

Whats that in his ass?? 

Some screnies with Video Settings maxed, resolution 1920X1680

View attachment 6944View attachment 6945


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 22, 2012)

The original halflife map.

*i.imgur.com/Uqi50.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2012)

Cool...thanks for sharing. I'm currently near that green circular thing in the centre right now.


----------



## warfreak (Sep 29, 2012)

It is amazing! The team pulled off a Valve. Made everyone wait desperately for almost 10 years and then delivered an awesome game! 

Valve should hire them.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2012)

I guess they will. Last time Valve hired the portal developers for their good work.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2019)

Bumping this thread because the Xen update has been announced. It's beta released yesterday as a preview.





Edit: Updated thread title.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2019)

Any release date for Xen yet ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 9, 2019)

Other than the above demo? No. Though it is expected to release this year.

I must say they have done a very good re-imagining of Xen if you see that video.


----------

